# Good ips panel LED/LCD monitor ?



## karthik316_1999 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hello all, once again am back for some suggestions from fellow digitians who helped build my new PC successfully 

Im looking for a new monitor to replace my 17" crt..
I was suggested models like Benq g2222hdi & Samung 2222 -l/m (not sure of the exact model) but after doing some reading online & viewing comparison videos, I decided that it is either an ips panel led/lcd or I better sit with my crt itself rather than going for TN panel monitors! 

That being said, can I get some suggestions for 22" ips panels ? Lets start with a budget of 12.5k.. 
Lesser size (20" - 21" - 21.5") can also be considered .. no restrictions on brand for now..

thanks !


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 31, 2011)

Dell U2311H @ 14k
Cheapest IPS available in India AFAIK.


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Aug 31, 2011)

That's a good suggestion..

How abt these models ? any cheaper...?

Dell U2211H
HP ZR22w 
Dell 2209WA
LG W2220p


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 31, 2011)

karthik316_1999 said:


> That's a good suggestion..
> 
> How abt these models ? any cheaper...?
> 
> ...



See the BOLD part


----------



## Sarath (Aug 31, 2011)

Dell U2311H. Using it and its awesome


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Sep 1, 2011)

So all the other models also cost the same price ? The Dell U2211H & HP ZR22w being an inch smaller should be cheaper right ?
So should be the price of the Dell 2209WA which u say is an old model...


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 1, 2011)

karthik316_1999 said:


> So all the other models also cost the same price ? The Dell U2211H & HP ZR22w being an inch smaller should be cheaper right ?
> So should be the price of the Dell 2209WA which u say is an old model...


Yeah. Availabilty might be an issue.


----------



## Sarath (Sep 1, 2011)

They are similarly priced.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 1, 2011)

karthik316_1999 said:


> The Dell U2211H & HP ZR22w being an inch smaller should be cheaper right ?



Nope, they are almost same.


----------

